# elong piranha black spots!



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

what are they?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

i thought thay were bubbles lol

hey could you get more pics?


----------



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

It looks like black spots disease... It can be found in wild caught fish especially piranha, silver dollars, and other Myleus species. It's a parasite that requires birds as an initial host. Birds eat an infected fish, and defecate into the water, and then the parasite searches for a fish host. (I believe there's another species that requires snails as a secondary host.) There's really not much you can do (or should do). Just leave it alone and let it go through it's life cycle. There are meds such as Clout that claim to treat for it, but I wouldn't stress your fish with unnecessary meds.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

DG always a anser from you but WOW!! never heard of that before but great info DG!


----------



## redbellypirahnaman (Oct 24, 2007)

alright thanks guys


----------

